# Bug out motorcycles



## Sentry18

Machine gun motorcycle:










Rocket scooter:










Standard dirt bike:










Side car model:


----------



## helicopter5472

I don't know if I would want to be on that scooter, I see my ass going up in flames as the scooter fly's backwards. I could however see me and the old gal in the bottom pic.


----------



## LincTex

Sentry18 said:


> Machine gun motorcycle:


That's a good use for an old Gold Wing.


----------



## NaeKid

That green-one is a KLR with the Hayes motor (diesel) and then I'll raise ya a BossHoss




:congrat:


----------



## helicopter5472

NaeKid said:


> That green-one is a KLR with the Hayes motor (diesel) and then I'll raise ya a BossHoss
> 
> :congrat:


That would be a great BOV especially with a diesel..:eyebulge:


----------



## NaeKid

helicopter5472 said:


> That would be a great BOV especially with a diesel..:eyebulge:


Some reading for ya then ...

http://www.motorcycle.com/manufacturer/2011-altius-scimitar-review-90964.html


----------



## Sentry18

Oh you will raise me a BossHoss!? Well then...


----------



## helicopter5472

Sentry18 said:


> Oh you will raise me a BossHoss!? Well then...


I'd like that on my team, but I would probably be killed cause I'd be looking in the rear view mirror to much, :eyebulge: besides the red headed wife's attitude might change faster than I could move. :scratch


----------



## hiwall

It just so happens I am looking for a different motorcycle right now. I have not seen any of these listed on Craigslist in my area though.


----------



## readytogo

All jokes aside, a good motorcycle/sidecar/trailer setup will make a good BOV


----------



## helicopter5472

http://cdn.preparedsociety.com/foru...54-bug-out-motorcycles-kettenkradforsale2.jpg

Now enclose the drivers area and you got a deal


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Will trade harley 1200 sportster for klr.


----------



## NaeKid

Sentry18 said:


> Oh you will raise me a BossHoss!? Well then...


I think I like the Hellcat in its "stock" form a little more ...


----------



## LincTex

NaeKid said:


> That green-one is a KLR with the Hayes motor (diesel)


No, it isn't. That is an Armstrong with a Rotax gasoline engine.


----------



## LincTex

Sentry18 said:


> Oh you will raise me a BossHoss!? Well then....


The first one uses 1" Aeroduct tubing for the intake system, and what kind of exhaust with a 1" outlet is that? I'll bet it is now a dog to ride.

The springer EVO hardtail was just barely noticed after staring at the picture for a long time... that little blond is super cute!


----------



## swjohnsey

The Kawasaki KLR 250 and KLR 650 have both been used by the U.S. miitary in almost stock form. The KLR 650 is currently used in a diesel version. That Vespa motor scooter the the recoilless rifle was actually in service. 

If I was gonna rely on a motorcycle as a BOV it would probably be one of the street legal dual sports such as the KLR650, DR650 or one of the 400 or 250 cc dual sports. One I am lusting for now is the Yamaha WR250.


----------



## NaeKid

swjohnsey said:


> The Kawasaki KLR 250 and KLR 650 have both been used by the U.S. miitary in almost stock form. The KLR 650 is currently used in a diesel version. That Vespa motor scooter the the recoilless rifle was actually in service.
> 
> If I was gonna rely on a motorcycle as a BOV it would probably be one of the street legal dual sports such as the KLR650, DR650 or one of the 400 or 250 cc dual sports. One I am lusting for now is the Yamaha WR250.


I have been "looking" at the numbers on several of the smaller dual-sports lately and the Yamaha XT250 and XT350 are peaking my interest. They are some of the absolute lightest street-legal dual-sports, two of them could set side-by-side in the back of a 1/4-ton pickup truck, they sip gasoline and can cruise at "slow" highway speeds easily (100km/h / 60mph) ...

I met a guy on a cruise earlier this year on an XT200 - he kept up very well and filled up with me when I did on my KLR ... only he took on less fuel - That impressed me!


----------



## LincTex

NaeKid said:


> Yamaha XT250 and XT350 are peaking my interest. They are some of the absolute lightest street-legal dual-sports


I do not trust the metallurgy and quality control of the XT series anymore. Too many bad experiences. Because they are not a "showcase" machine in the Yamaha line-up, they cheap out on a lot of stuff, and have a lot more Chinese sourced components than you might think.

For "dual-purpose" dirt bikes, I rank them in this order:

1. KTM
2. Honda
3. Kawasaki and Suzuki (draw) 
4. Husaberg or Husqvarna

Yamaha is not a consideration. Thin materials and cheap alloys place them just one step above the Chinese dirt bikes.


----------



## swjohnsey

NaeKid said:


> I have been "looking" at the numbers on several of the smaller dual-sports lately and the Yamaha XT250 and XT350 are peaking my interest. They are some of the absolute lightest street-legal dual-sports, two of them could set side-by-side in the back of a 1/4-ton pickup truck, they sip gasoline and can cruise at "slow" highway speeds easily (100km/h / 60mph) ...
> 
> I met a guy on a cruise earlier this year on an XT200 - he kept up very well and filled up with me when I did on my KLR ... only he took on less fuel - That impressed me!


I'm not a Yamaha guy but want one of the WR250s, either dual sport or the supermoto. The motor is 1/4 of the R1 motor, fuel injected. It is 100 lbs lighter than the KLR650 and has about the same performance. The only downside is the high price. Very good brakes, very good supension, much, much better than the KLRs.


----------



## swjohnsey

LincTex said:


> I do not trust the metallurgy and quality control of the XT series anymore. Too many bad experiences. Because they are not a "showcase" machine in the Yamaha line-up, they cheap out on a lot of stuff, and have a lot more Chinese sourced components than you might think.
> 
> For "dual-purpose" dirt bikes, I rank them in this order:
> 
> 1. KTM
> 2. Honda
> 3. Kawasaki and Suzuki (draw)
> 4. Husaberg or Husqvarna
> 
> Yamaha is not a consideration. Thin materials and cheap alloys place them just one step above the Chinese dirt bikes.


If you think Yamaha is one step above Chinese dirt bikes you have never ridden an R1 or Banshee.


----------



## NaeKid

LincTex said:


> I do not trust the metallurgy and quality control of the XT series anymore. Too many bad experiences. Because they are not a "showcase" machine in the Yamaha line-up, they cheap out on a lot of stuff, and have a lot more Chinese sourced components than you might think.
> 
> For "dual-purpose" dirt bikes, I rank them in this order:
> 
> 1. KTM
> 2. Honda
> 3. Kawasaki and Suzuki (draw)
> 4. Husaberg or Husqvarna
> 
> Yamaha is not a consideration. Thin materials and cheap alloys place them just one step above the Chinese dirt bikes.


Then in that case ... the Honda CRF250L was my next choice at a 320lb weight level ... a little heavier than the Yamaha, but, from all the reports I have seen, it seems to be a great little unit!


----------



## BillS

I like the idea of a motorcycle as a bugout vehicle. If it hits the fan suddenly and the roads are jammed with vehicles, being on a motorcycle would let you go around accidents and cars that ran out of gas. And if you see a government checkpoint ahead of you it would be easy to turn around and get out of there.


----------



## swjohnsey

NaeKid said:


> Then in that case ... the Honda CRF250L was my next choice at a 320lb weight level ... a little heavier than the Yamaha, but, from all the reports I have seen, it seems to be a great little unit!


You can't go wrong the the Honda. The Yamaha is just too expensive.


----------



## swjohnsey

BillS said:


> I like the idea of a motorcycle as a bugout vehicle. If it hits the fan suddenly and the roads are jammed with vehicles, being on a motorcycle would let you go around accidents and cars that ran out of gas. And if you see a government checkpoint ahead of you it would be easy to turn around and get out of there.


Motorcycle are not only useful when SHTF. Motorcycles are fun and practical. Folks talk about getting 50 mpg in the future. Motorcycle get that and more now.


----------



## LincTex

swjohnsey said:


> If you think Yamaha is one step above Chinese dirt bikes you have never ridden an R1 or Banshee.


Do you even bother to read ANYTHING???



LincTex said:


> I do not trust the metallurgy and quality control of *the XT series* anymore. Too many bad experiences. *Because they are not a "showcase" machine in the Yamaha line-up*, they cheap out on a lot of stuff, and have a lot more Chinese sourced components than you might think.


Let me make this *more clear*, since you don't even bother to read what I typed, which is clear enough already:

"I do not trust the metallurgy and quality control of:
*the XT series* anymore because they *are not a "showcase" machine in the Yamaha line-up*."

The R1 is considered a "showcase" bike.

****sigh****


----------



## LincTex

NaeKid said:


> The Honda CRF250L was my next choice at a 320lb weight level ... a little heavier than the Yamaha, but, from all the reports I have seen, it seems to be a great little unit!


Yes, they are awesome! The extra weight wouldn't be there if the Honda engineers felt it shouldn't be, trust me on this.

"Cheap, light and reliable.... you only get to pick two of the three"


----------



## swjohnsey

LincTex said:


> Do you even bother to read ANYTHING???
> 
> Let me make this *more clear*, since you don't even bother to read what I typed, which is clear enough already:
> 
> "I do not trust the metallurgy and quality control of:
> *the XT series* anymore because they *are not a "showcase" machine in the Yamaha line-up*."
> 
> The R1 is considered a "showcase" bike.
> 
> ****sigh****


You are right, I don't read you posts very closely.


----------



## swjohnsey

LincTex said:


> Yes, they are awesome! The extra weight wouldn't be there if the Honda engineers felt it shouldn't be, trust me on this.
> 
> "Cheap, light and reliable.... you only get to pick two of the three"


The WR250 is light and reliable . . . fast and expensive.


----------



## Tirediron

A bosshoss with a 6.5 TD would be pretty able to pack the weapons & ammo


----------



## NaeKid

Tirediron said:


> A bosshoss with a 6.5 TD would be pretty able to pack the weapons & ammo


I thought that the biggest BossHoss was the 502ci Chevy BigBlock motor with the superchargers and nitrous oxide systems (NOS) being available for that extra punch-of-power.

I just want a baby BossHoss .. 383ci stroker, 700r4 transmission (instead of the normal TH350), saddle-bags and a windshield. :2thumb:


----------



## swjohnsey

I rode the small block Boss Hoss. The ZX-10R is much faster.


----------



## LincTex

swjohnsey said:


> The WR250 is light and reliable . . . fast and expensive.


Yes, they are indeed quite amazing (and certainly expensive), but I don't plop them into "workhorse category" by any means. They are a race bike, pretty much.

I think of other bikes with more of a "dual-purpose flavor" come to mind when I think of Bug-Out Bikes. Decent electrical system, suspension reserve capacity, and lots of low-RPM torque.

I still think one of these would be very useful:
http://thekneeslider.com/images/2009/10/off-road-sportster-2.jpg


----------



## Tirediron

They never built one with a 6.5 that I know of but it would bolt right to their drive system and only weighs a bit more than a big block. And the accessory bolt pattern is the same as a small block, the engine is a bit longer though, Mostly I was just being a smarta$$ but if ya want a diesel bike


----------



## LincTex

Tirediron said:


> , Mostly I was just being a smarta$$ but if ya want a diesel bike


Go to youtube (and other sites), there are TONS of home-built diesel motorcycles.

here's a popular one: http://diesel-bike.com/Diesel_Bike/Suzuki.html


----------



## Sentry18

I have always kind of wanted one of these.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

If it was all offroad, I'd definitely take the Rokon. As it happens, I have a 1976 Honda CT90 in a shed; that's as "offroad" as we get for now. Because I own a 2007 Suzuki DL650 with quick-detach hard luggage, I'll make that my vote for a bugout bike. 

A Ural with the driven sidecar is really cool and can go a lot of places. But it should be noted that my 2007 Corolla gets better fuel mileage and carries more. Bikes are cool because they can go lots of places and fit where the cages can't. But they don't often get very good fuel mileage for their size. I do think the diesel KLR650 is a good idea. Most bikes don't have the range, but that would. 

Reality check: Is it just you and do you travel light? Maybe a bike is the answer. 
Do you have others to take along and more gear to carry? It's gonna be four wheels, even if it's only a Suzuki Samurai.


----------



## Sentry18

Hey, my first motorcycle was an orangish 1970's Honda CT110. I would love to have that bike back.


----------



## hiwall

My last bike was a 1981 CT110. I put over 14,000 miles on it. Almost all kinda off-road(bad dirt track roads). I am now considering a Yamaha TW200.


----------



## LincTex

hiwall said:


> My last bike was a 1981 CT110. I put over 14,000 miles on it.


I think Honda engineers really nailed the market with the Trail 110. Ugly as my brother's girlfriend, but truly capable for what they were.

I always thought the Hi-Low range transmissions in the CT's was a trip.


----------



## Shammua

Just in case anyone was wondering about the KLR Diesel like what the military uses, they are not available to the public. The company that makes them is a small company and don't take orders for civilian use diesel, at least as of 6 months ago. I know I called and wanted to get one on order....
The other thing about the military ones is that they don't have much acceleration, but they do get insane MPG. I haven't seen anything actual on mileage but what I have seen says it gets over 150mpg and has a 4 gallon tank on it.
Again take that with a grain of salt since I don't have anything that shows true stats on it. I have seen MPG range from 150 to 225.
Either way I still want one, especially if they can get the initial acceleration issue fixed, that would be an amazing bike even more so...


----------



## Meerkat

Sentry18 said:


> Machine gun motorcycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket scooter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard dirt bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side car model:


I'd love to have that 3 wheeler,if I ever rode on one,that would be the one.:beercheer:


----------



## Meerkat

Sentry18 said:


> I have always kind of wanted one of these.


Love your signature,soooooo true!:2thumb: Always liked Patton,he was one brave crazy son of a gun.


----------



## Boomy

hiwall said:


> My last bike was a 1981 CT110. I put over 14,000 miles on it. Almost all kinda off-road(bad dirt track roads). I am now considering a Yamaha TW200.


My first bike(and I still own it) was a 1966 Suzuki 80 "Hillbilly"
Duel rear sprockets for what ever may come (at 20mph) :brickwall:

Mine is a "little" rougher. I bought it when I was twelve for $100 at a garage sale.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

I have actually see 2 kids and 2 adults on?in? a ural with gear
I imagine it was slow and sluggish etc but try telling that to a family on foot.

Can some one smarter than me post a pic of a ural please?


----------



## JustCliff

i have the XR650L. A bit detuned from the factory. A few hundred bucks picks the performance up. The only other thing I would like to do to it would be put a pumper carb on and maybe some aftermarket cams. 
I sold my Ural a few years back. I wouldn't count on it in a SHTF situation. They are simple enough but extra parts would be a bit hard to come by. If you still want a side car for a BO bike, you could put one on a duel sport.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Hmm..... I gather the diesel KLR650 is sold exclusively to the military, as fast as they can build them. If Ural markets to the "different," quirky, go-in-the-rough and survival oriented crowd, I wonder if they have thought about a diesel version. It could be set up to have a very long range. But I have to agree that with a low volume foreign made machine, you'd better have lots of parts laid in or you could end up broken and unrepairable. 

I really need to get my CT90 running and on the road. I know the DL650 Wee Strom will not be ideal if things get really rough.


----------



## LincTex

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Can some one smarter than me post a pic of a Ural please?


Here you go! I chose to post a pic of a non civilian one for posterity's sake.

I love the fact that Ural drives the sidecar wheel, too.


----------



## Boomy

LincTex said:


> Here you go! I chose to post a pic of a non civilian one for posterity's sake.
> 
> I love the fact that Ural drives the sidecar wheel, too.


Nifty!!!!.....


----------



## hiwall

I just bought a Yamaha TW200 today. Look at that big back tire. Tomorrow I headin' for the outback.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Cool. I've wondered about those things. I think it may be the modern answer to the old "step-through" Honda Trail 90 (and 110). We'll have to stay tuned for your evaluation.


----------



## LincTex

The handling is not as "crisp" as a dirt bike, but they are GREAT for softer ground.

We used to use Honda Fat Cats in Montana for changing irrigation pipe. Nothing worked better. In some ways it's too bad they were discontinued.... but for a good "crossover" the TW200 seems to be a good compromise.

Fat Cat:


----------



## hiwall

Notice: the Yamaha I bought was a 2005 with only 1700 miles on for $1500(I am very fugal). It rides great. I took it up to 60 on the highway(just to see how it worked at speed) but it really shines on the hills and back roads here. Makes loose sand much more manageable for me(I'm not the best rider). I think I'll really like it. Small gas tank though so range is only 100 to 125 miles. I have to put a carrier on the back for gear(got to have alot of water out here).


----------



## LincTex

I used to have two long and skinny Kidde fire extinguisher bottles mounted to my bike for extra fuel. Hey, they're the correct color!!


----------



## Dixie

LincTex said:


> Do you even bother to read ANYTHING???
> 
> Let me make this *more clear*, since you don't even bother to read what I typed, which is clear enough already:
> 
> "I do not trust the metallurgy and quality control of:
> *the XT series* anymore because they *are not a "showcase" machine in the Yamaha line-up*."
> 
> The R1 is considered a "showcase" bike.
> 
> ****sigh****


*thank you. But the kill your back.*


----------



## helicopter5472

LincTex said:


> I used to have two long and skinny Kidde fire extinguisher bottles mounted to my bike for extra fuel. Hey, they're the correct color!!


Sounds like a good idea for toughness and the color, but what do you do for a vent. You live where it's warm/hot and when you ride you are shaking it up, doesn't that cause a lot of pressure build up. Seems if it were hot, and you had been riding hard, you take a spill and puncture one you might find yourself rocketing towards the moon with your ass on fire???


----------



## swjohnsey

Any of the smaller dual sports seem ideal, Not only a good BOB but something with some utility in everyday life.


----------



## LincTex

helicopter5472 said:


> Sounds like a good idea for toughness and the color, but what do you do for a vent. You live where it's warm/hot and when you ride you are shaking it up, doesn't that cause a lot of pressure build up?


That was actually when I was in Montana. I suppose it would work the same in Texas? I just left the valves and brackets (metal, not plastic) just like they were (minus both handles, though), but added some strapping tape for extra security. I had to rinse out what was left of the dry powder with water and let dry.

I peeled the labels off and stenciled "gasoline" on the side. I suppose about a half gallon each.


----------



## readytogo

*Great deals.*

They finally bought my idea, now on sale for Christmas's.:beercheer:
http://www.military.com/video/aircr...roducing-the-flying-motorcycle/2477059215001/


----------



## hiwall

> Introducing the Flying Motorcycle


It would sure ride smoother over all these rocks!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Many a year ago there was a bike called a "Amazonas" was imported from brazil. Used a volkswagen engine an had reverse.

How fast do ya wanna go? How deep be yer wallet.

I'd like ta own one.


----------



## Shammua

I'm seriously looking at trying to get a good cross over bike for all family members (3).


----------



## helicopter5472

hiwall said:


> I just bought a Yamaha TW200 today. Look at that big back tire. Tomorrow I headin' for the outback.


So how about giving us a quick report on your ride, the goods and bads, Thanx


----------



## hiwall

> So how about giving us a quick report on your ride, the goods and bads, Thanx


I don't think I'm very qualified to rate it. Without even owning one NaeKid could likely do a better job.
Bad- does not have a kick start only electric(should have both), rather odd size tires=higher replacement cost(?), small motor size(OK for me but could be a bad for some), top speed only around 65(fine for me but for you?), small gas tank
good- lower seat height than many dual-sport(a big plus for me!), big tires help make-up for a so-so rider(me), under 300 lbs, low gear is really low for lots of power, pretty darn quiet.
I gave it a good test in the desert a couple days ago. Very rocky area with alot of semi-round lava rocks(like driving on a field of baseballs or softballs) and the big tires were a big help(no crashes yeah). Tried deep loose sand in a wash and while it still sucked it was better than other bikes I have rode. I think I will enjoy this bike YMMV.


----------



## helicopter5472

Thank you, I like getting opinions from anyone who rides one as it gives you some idea of it's capabilities. Everyone's terrain is different, so we have to all try to judge how well it would do for the type of use it's going to get at our locations. Not having a kickstart is definitely a minus, but I used to push start my little 250 all the time. If this can't be push started I'd probably pass. gas tank size can be an issue but can be overcome with carrying more fuel. Tire size would be a pain in the ass, like you said can be costly. Green slime stuff can't repair a sidewall puncture. As far as speed 65 mph on that size a bike is plenty fast....However for having a Blast and being pretty stable and general overall useful tool I'd give it a thumbs up........ Beats what we had in my time... A Tote-Goat...a beefed up mini bike...Thanks again for that update


----------



## LincTex

helicopter5472 said:


> I used to push start my little 250 all the time. If this can't be push started I'd probably pass.


It has a clutch, so I think that's a go!

Can't do it on a Fat Cat since it used the ATC200 engine with semi-auto trans.


----------



## hiwall

> Can't do it on a Fat Cat since it used the ATC200 engine with semi-auto trans.


Can still be done on most(all?) Honda's with automatic clutches. When you move the shifter it engages the clutch(without you even knowing). So put it in a high gear and hold the shifter down, that makes it free-wheeling(like holding in the clutch), push it to get it rolling and release the shifter. Wow, its now running!
Unless those were belt-drive then I doubt it would work.


----------



## LincTex

hiwall said:


> So put it in a high gear and hold the shifter down, that makes it free-wheeling(like holding in the clutch), push it to get it rolling and release the shifter.


Yes, while that *is* theoretically true, I would LOVE to see someone successfully demonstrate the process of running alongside the bike, pushing it with one foot whilst holding the shift lever from moving with their non-free foot!


----------



## hiwall

> Yes, while that *is* theoretically true, I would LOVE to see someone successfully demonstrate the process of running alongside the bike, pushing it with one foot whilst holding the shift lever from moving with their non-free foot!


Ya gota have a slope.  I've done it a hundred times out here(I live in the hills).


----------



## LincTex

hiwall said:


> Ya gota have a slope.


Oh, well OK then, I can see that. However, a kick or even rope start would be a lot easier to do. We can't always turn the engine off on a hilltop.


----------



## helicopter5472

You would think that a pull start especially on a small engine would be standard equipment, Ski-mobiles with hefty engines that take a stout arm to pull come with them to back the electric start. Used to be in the old days all small engines were pull only until they got into around 350 cc range. Oh well, guess it the money thing.


----------



## swjohnsey

The KLR250 is kickstart.


----------



## helicopter5472

swjohnsey said:


> The KLR250 is kickstart.


 Funny you brought this one up, yep, this is the one I think I will get. I have looked at several others but so far I like this one best. There are lots around so parts should be easy to get. Trying to get a good used one is tough, yea they are all over, but most are "well used" so reliability is the other factor. Probably go new.


----------



## LincTex

I knew a fella in his early 50's (20 years ago) that bought a new '93 KLR250. I don't think he put even 1000 miles on it before he sold it in '95. Yes, hard to find indeed. 

All good dual-purpose bikes that are used also seem to have 20K-30K miles on them, that's a lot of riding!


----------



## swjohnsey

You can also convert early KLR650s to kickstart.


----------



## Tirediron

A guy I know had a fairly new Yamaha 4 stroke dirt bike 450 ish, he had put a centrifical clutch kit on it, makig it really hard to stall, the down fall would ,I think, is that you couldn't push start it.


----------



## helicopter5472

Tirediron said:


> A guy I know had a fairly new Yamaha 4 stroke dirt bike 450 ish, he had put a centrifical clutch kit on it, makig it really hard to stall, the down fall would ,I think, is that you couldn't push start it.


Sounds like a guy who needs an automatic, not to handy with the clutch


----------



## Tirediron

No this guy is a serious rider, he just did it for convenience. Nice not to stall if you wreck (in competition) or lay it over on a hill.


----------



## LincTex

Tirediron said:


> a fairly new Yamaha 4 stroke dirt bike 450 ish, put a centrifical clutch kit on it


I didn't know anyone marketed one. Maybe for Enduro riding?
I'll bet it wasn't cheap at all.


----------



## LincTex

.. and how would he shift at any RPM higher than engagement speed?


----------



## Tirediron

It had a clutch lever to disengage it manually, but I never pull the clutch to shift a dirt bike just match the revs, like big truck trans (non syncro)


----------



## LincTex

Tirediron said:


> It had a clutch lever to disengage it manually, but I never pull the clutch to shift a dirt bike just match the revs, like big truck trans (non syncro)


I never heard of anyone doing that... I don't see it because there is no "neutral" between the gears in a motorcycle. It works in a truck because you unload the input shaft to allow you to slide out of gear into neutral, then let the RPM's fall enough to slide easily into the next gear. You can't do that with a motorcycle.


----------



## swjohnsey

Most bikes will shift without using the clutch.


----------



## LincTex

swjohnsey said:


> Most bikes will shift without using the clutch.


I sure they can/could. I just can't bring myself to do it. See my previous post for explanation on the "lack of neutral".

They way I drive, you would think the bike was an automatic. My wife loves that. Besides, my current ride is a Softail, it's clunky enough already. Not using the clutch would just be stupid.

Besides, what harm is there in using the clutch to shift? Wearing it out? Not hardly.
I broke one clutch cable my entire life of riding, and that was on a bike with a 30 year old clutch cable.


----------



## helicopter5472

All above people saying you can shift a bike without a clutch are right, you can shift it, and depending how well you match your R's this can be done rather easy. I had a Greeves trials bike which broke the clutch cable and had to wait for that part to be shipped, but I rode that bike for months. Just start it in neutral, push the bike, hop on, push the shifter into gear, go like hell and shift both up and down thru the gears, to stop either go slow and kill it or push it into neutral.


----------



## swjohnsey

LincTex said:


> I sure they can/could. I just can't bring myself to do it. See my previous post for explanation on the "lack of neutral".
> 
> They way I drive, you would think the bike was an automatic. My wife loves that. Besides, my current ride is a Softail, it's clunky enough already. Not using the clutch would just be stupid.
> 
> Besides, what harm is there in using the clutch to shift? Wearing it out? Not hardly.
> I broke one clutch cable my entire life of riding, and that was on a bike with a 30 year old clutch cable.


I wouldn't try it on a Harley.


----------



## Tirediron

On a big street bike, like a Harley I would pull the clutch, the above mentioned Yamaha didn't seem to care if you clutched it or not, sliding rail transmissions shift pretty easy anyway. My input into motorcycle discussion is fairly irrelevant anyway, I don't own any and haven't ridden one other than the afore mentioned Yamaha for years,


----------



## swjohnsey

helicopter5472 said:


> All above people saying you can shift a bike without a clutch are right, you can shift it, and depending how well you match your R's this can be done rather easy. I had a Greeves trials bike which broke the clutch cable and had to wait for that part to be shipped, but I rode that bike for months. Just start it in neutral, push the bike, hop on, push the shifter into gear, go like hell and shift both up and down thru the gears, to stop either go slow and kill it or push it into neutral.


You don't have to match rpm or anything. The gears on modern bikes are alway meshed. Oll you need to do is unload the transmission slightly. With airshifter this is don't by cutting the spark for a milli-second. If you watch drag bikes you will notice they only use the clutch to launch.


----------



## helicopter5472

Harley's don't do well without the clutch, I had a superglide, it will shift, but it wouldn't be long before your picking up the trans from the tar...


----------



## helicopter5472

swjohnsey said:


> You don't have to match rpm or anything. The gears on modern bikes are alway meshed. Oll you need to do is unload the transmission slightly. With airshifter this is don't by cutting the spark for a milli-second. If you watch drag bikes you will notice they only use the clutch to launch.


Yep, That Greeves was a 70's bike I had when I was in England, Try some of these names for bikes (Trials bikes... Cotton and Dot and Greeves) others I had Ariel square 4, Matchless, Villiers. Boy do I miss those days...


----------



## LincTex

swjohnsey said:


> You don't have to match rpm or anything. The gears on modern bikes are always meshed.


No, that is not true. 
They are all turning at close to the same speed, but you must still disengage (un-mesh?) one set of connected gears (the ones power is traveling through) before you engage anther set (mesh?).

Just because you have more than one gear cluster on the same shaft does not mean they are all engaged (meshed)



swjohnsey said:


> If you watch drag bikes you will notice they only use the clutch to launch.


Apples to oranges. People that use bikes for transportation depend upon its reliability. Drag bikes do not fall into the dependability/reliability category.


----------



## swjohnsey

All the bike I ride can be easily shift without using the clutch. The KLR now as over 90,000 miles and the ZX-10R probably about 20,000. They don't call 'em constant mess transmissions for nothin'.


----------



## Will01

Would a Motorcycle make a good BOV..

Really a mixed bag.. 

Mission
Enemy
Terrain 
Troops 
Time

Answer those questions for your operation and you can go a long way towards deciding a MC's utility for your purpose.


Militaries have long used Motorcycles as adjunct vehicles.. Messenger, Route Reconnaissance and such..

The problem of course is one is nearly deaf and has a very limited field of vision when riding a motorcycle.. One needs to put too many resources on the functions of riding the bike safely to effectively be on the lookout for active threats much beyond the roadway.

When Scouting it is almost always advisable to have several pairs of eyes scanning and someone else functioning as driver.. ideally with a separate navigator and comms guy.

If you going to "get out of Dodge" alone before the wave.. on a unique route that you have a very reasonable belief you will not encounter an active threat.. They could work. Speed, economy, cross country mobility (good things).. Just remember you cannot get seriously hurt or your in extremely Deep Kemchi very fast in any Survival Situation. 

Experience has shown engaging and destroying persons on a Motorcycle once detected is easy as pie.. Most often they will not even know they are being engaged until they are in the beaten zone.. By then it is too late.

So if your single traveling light and heading towards an objective in a hurry.. where you have no reasonable expectation you will be engaged.. They are fine.. 

If your part of the herd.? not so fine.

Another more successful scenario.. 

Part of a larger cohesive group? In the function of outrider, trail or scout.. with comms you could conceivably prevent the main body of your group from being engaged.. You would have some support possibilities if injured..

The thing is.. Injuries are one of the most serious threats in any life threatening situation.. Use of a Motorcycle really need a hard look..

For the record I have been riding enduros consistently for 43+ years now. Only gone down hard twice. Both times.. due to negligence of some moron on 4 wheels.

Had that occurred in a TEOTWAWKI situation. Survival would have been problematic.

Luck


----------



## LincTex

Will01 said:


> Would a Motorcycle make a good BOV... Really a mixed bag... Use of a Motorcycle really need a hard look..


 I don't think anyone is falsely believing they have any armor capability. They really would be for mobility only, and economy of fuels. They would be for "bugging out", hence BOV.

In a bug out situation, you should hopefully not be experiencing anything resembling "enemy fire".


----------



## HamiltonFelix

That's it, you are running FROM trouble, trying your best to AVOID a fight. One person, carrying little, having some enduro type experience, might be well served by a dual sport or adventure bike. Add people and gear to the mix, and the bike is out of it - nice scout, but not your BOV. 

Of course, for the rich and super prepped, there's the expedition grade custom Unimog that carries a bike or two...


----------



## questor

helicopter5472 said:


> http://cdn.preparedsociety.com/foru...54-bug-out-motorcycles-kettenkradforsale2.jpg
> 
> Now enclose the drivers area and you got a deal


http://www.armyrecognition.com/maga...k_United-States_ArmyRecognition_Mag_6_001.JPG


----------

